# Yard Haunts



## Ickabod (Aug 17, 2004)

are there any great Yard Haunts in Southern California. The Kind the local newspapers do stories about? New to the area and would love to find some

Thanks

Ick with Blick!


----------



## ravenmanor (Sep 1, 2004)

Never been there, but a long time haunt that looks awesome is The Hallowed Haunting Grounds at 4343 Babcock in Studio City, CA.

Here's the website: http://www.hauntinggrounds.org/


----------



## SKYPP (Aug 26, 2004)

Hallowed Haunting Grounds has a great website and also gives other great links to Haunted attractions around Los Angeles.

I LOVE the Hallowed Haunting Grounds! They do some good stuff over there. You might want to bring a couple of greenbacks with you, though... although they do not charge to see their displays, they do have a donation box that you can toss a few into. It's good karma if you do!

My favorite is Rick Pollizi's place. Very funny haunt! I never KNEW there were so many positions for a blow mold skeleton!

Try these websites:
www.hauntfinder.com
www.cryptcrawl.com/Haunted_Houses/more13.shtml
http://www.horrorfind.com/Haunted-Houses/California/more4.html

Seeing that Los Angeles has MANY special FX houses for the mooovies, you'll get a great experience with many of these Yard Haunts. I've never been disapointed with any that I've been to... well... except for that one house down the street... but the kid is YOUNG... he'll learn...

As a side bar... a group that started as a yard haunt and has grown into a walk through in a mall is www.thefrightgallery.com. Visit the web site. Attend their show/walkthrough. Support them for they are good.


----------

